

Google Now Lets Website Owners Measure The Power Of Social Widgets - tilt
http://techcrunch.com/2011/06/29/google-now-lets-website-owners-measure-the-power-of-1-and-any-other-social-widget/

======
jeffchuber
interesting... especially considering how much more data Google could be
providing websites given their depth of knowledge of users... dont think they
won't!

------
ChrisNorstrom
Does it let them measure the bloat too? I have Chrome extentions that block
all those twitter and facebook social widgets and now websites are blazing
fast. Lonely as hell looking, but blazing fast.

